# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Juegos de magia donde los niños participen

## manguito

Hola compañeros,

Yo en las fiestas de cumple , comuniones ,suelo ir como animador, payaso y organizo juegos tipo de campamento donde se mueven mucho los niños.

Llevo más de 10 años interesandome por la magia desde que me compré "Esto es magia" de Alfonso Moliné en Magia Madrid pero es ahora cuando me estoy empapando de verdad con otros libros, dvds, paginas web como este bendito foro.. antes sólo miraba magia y ahora quiero hacerla yo.

Todavía seguiré como animador claro, pero quiero ir metiendo pequeños juegos de magia, y si son participativos mejor.

Si me dais algun consejo os lo agradezco.

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver...

En la magia infantil la mayor parte de los juegos son participativos. No existe magia infantil sin participación del público.

Pides consejos y te los doy.

- La magia infantil es una de las mas duras y difíciles de realizar que hay.
- Por mucho que ensayes, los niños te sorprenderán.
- Por mucho que actúes, los niños se comportarán de forma diferente una y otra vez.
- Ser un buen payaso, buen mago, buen animador infantil y buen cirujano plástico (todo a la vez) no significan que se vaya a ser buen mago infantil, aunque todo ayuda.
- No utilices cartas a menos que sean de letras o dibujos, olvídate de las monedas y no le des a un niño un globo (o dulce, o juguetito, o...) hasta que haya terminado todo.
- La magia con cuerdas les gusta... un poco. La cuerda rota y recompuesta es un éxito asegurado. La pesadilla del profesor funciona si hay padres delante.
- Les encantan los animales pero pueden suponer un problema. támbién les gustan los caramelos y también pueden suponer un problema. Mejor consultar a los padres antes de cualquiera de ambas cosas.
- No uses flores de producción o similares. Cualquier cosa que dejes caer al suelo será una excusa para que se abalancen sobre lo que sea que cayó.
- Procura ir acompañado. Supongo que sabes por qué.
- Procura utilizar equipo de sonido.
- Etc...

Buff. Un poco mas y escribo un capítulo de libro.

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
yo ya comenté mi experiencia sobre esto en otro tema, mi chica es educadora infantil y haga lo que haga, aunque sea el truco más sencillo del mundo los niños se quedan así:  :shock: con lo cual hacer magia infantil desde mi punto de vista requiere de un 5% de magia y un 95% de "educación infantil", así que manguito mucho ánimo que si tienes esa experiencia a tus espaldas no te costará mucho hacer disfrutar a los niños sin que te lo hagan pasar mal a ti  :Smile1: 

Sobre la participación del público..., pero depende de que participación y en que nivel..., creo que le nivel de participación que permitas puede ser el detonante de un desastre de sesión. Hay que saber identificar a los "niños peligro" y muchas cosas más, pero eso ya digo, es cuestión de experiencia y/o estudios y/o las dos cosas.

----------


## ARENA

> No uses flores de producción o similares. Cualquier cosa que dejes caer al suelo será una excusa para que se abalancen sobre lo que sea que cayó.


Esto es lo peor, el otro dia se me ocurrio hacer una rutina con bolas de esponja donde en la mano de un niño aparecen 8 y cuando abrio las manos cayeron las 8 al suelo se tirarón todos a por ellas y tarde 15 minutos en volverlos a sentar y que me devolvieran las bolas , estuve a nada de empezar a soltar sopapos.

----------


## manguito

Gracias ignoto por escribirme un pequeño tratado de magia para peques. 

Voy cogiendo ideas y principios básicos que tengo que tener en mente para realizarles un poco de magia a los pequeños.

Klin Klan ahora miro el otro tema en el que también comentas.

Arena buen apunte para que no dejar nada cerca de ellos.

Por lo que parece, es fundamental llevarte un ayudante...

----------


## Dow

y qué os parece el collar o colgante de la abuela para los niños? estoy pensando en usarlo... jum... está guai porque se examina todo después... pero... a los niños qué más les da? no sé si eso les importa o no... qué cosas xD


salud!

----------


## El_caos

graaande "doctor" ignoto,,,, gracias ahora realmente me convenzo en que me comprare un varilla de electroshock ja ja ja ,,,,  :D   :Lol:   :mrgreen: ,,,
en todo caso muy buenos consejos, ya ke me he enfrentado a ciertas situaciones relatadas,,, o casi parecidas como aquel niño que quiere salir en todos los juegos,,,,, y si te lo llegas a encontrar en la calle te pregunta o te sugiere que lo hagas de nuevo,,,, grrrrrr,,, y para colmo ,, es peor cuando es compañero de cole de tu hijo menor,  :roll:   :Wink:  ja ja ja

----------


## rogelio

:shock:

----------


## mariete15

Pos los emjores trucos para el participio de los niños son: con cuerdas, cubiletes, conejitos,y hazles el truco de la moneda en la frente, queseguro que todos lse rian, lo digo por experencia jajajajjaj

----------


## maxysebas09

Hay un juego muy lindo con esponjas, pones 2 esponjas en la mesa, una la agarras vos y la otra se la das a el niño, luego con pases magicos el tendra las 2 esponjas al abrir las manos, te abras dado cuenta qeu el truco es ponerle las dos a el...

----------


## MagoJaume

Desde mi experiencia ya no solo en la magia, sino profesionalmente como monitor y coordinador de tiempo libre aconsejaría empezar con algo que haga que l@s chic@s descarguen energía ya sea moviendose gritando o similares; eto te dará una pequeña ventaja para podr captar su atención; igualmente y dependiendo de la edad que tengan la duración de tu número no ha de ser excesivamente larga; siempre es mejor que se queden con ganas de ver más y aguanten sentados en relativo silencio a tener al tipico niño que termina colgandose de tupierna o intentando ponerse siempre en el mismo sitio que tu tienes que poner los pies.

Como ya te ha dicho Ignoto todo lo que uses que pueda caer al suelo van a lanzarse a por ello, aunque si te ves capaz de controlarles si puedes terminar con algo así; a mi personalmente me da buen resultado, eso si hay que saber con que pekes te la estas jugando.

Mucha Mierda!

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Hola a todos!! 
He visto que habeis hablado varias veces en varios posts del juego de la moneda en la frente, que da buen resultado. 
  Yo conozco uno, de una moneda en la frente, pero no se si el efecto es el mismo, ¿alguien de vosotros podría decirme en que consiste el efecto del juego de la moneda en la frente? Gracias. Aaron.

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

siempre para mi a dedicado bastante esfuerzo realizar rutinas para niños cuando realizo un montaje de una nueva realizo los siguientes pasos
me gusta realizar una primera parte musical porque genera toda la atención del publico con la mezcla de musica, artista y juego, una segunda participativa con el niño de la celebración y otro efecto participativo general es decir con participación de publico infantil y adulto; y por ultimo una musical de cierre con la aparicion de un animal al final. esto es por dos razones una es que si lo aparezco en otra parte de la rutina genera desconcentracion y seria muy dificil continuar con el show y otra es el resultado que causa aparecer vida frente a los niños excelente cierre.

busco objetos con colores: lo que aqui se dice es realmente lo ideal, bolas, cubiletes, pañoletas, bastones, cuerdas; y he descubierto que los objetos que los niños usan diarimente como botellas, colores, libros, agua. juegos con estos materiales son de gran receptividad. 

perfeciono varios juegos hasta encontrar los mas aptos para la nueva rutina esto lo hago incluyendo en mi rutina habitual el nuevo efecto para analizar la reacción del publico y como me conviene mas presentarlo si musical o participativo.

importante Buscar la musica perfecta (recomiendo clasica, nueva era); esto es porque segun estudios relajan, estimulan la atención y concentración de los niños, facilitando el show. cuando no es clasica hago que aplaudan al ritmo de la misma para captar toda su atención.

hay otros muchos tips pero no quiero extenderme mas.

Los ire comentando cuando tenga la posibilidad de entrar al aerea secreta.

Gracias!!!

----------


## klautro

Soy nuevo en esto de la magia, me inicie el año pasado en el cumpleaños de mi hija(9 años) con un show basico y poco a poco me he ido empapando de   este arte . El otro dia trajinando  me encontre con ustedes y creo que es lo mejor que hay en la red SE PASARON .  :twisted:

----------


## magomarcos

> ......es realmente lo ideal, bolas, cubiletes, pañoletas, bastones, cuerda........


Referente a los bastones leer en este link

http://www.magiapotagia.com/about185...ghlight=baston

----------


## Auriga

Hola.

Estoy en casi todo de acuerdo con ignoto. La magia infantil debe ser participativa, aunque sea desde el sitio. Pero en lo que no estoy muy de acuerdo es en que es la más dificil de todas. ami no me resultó dificil, yo vengo de la animación infantil, soy monitor y coordinador de TL, llevo muchos años tratando con niños, y el hecho de introducirme en la magia hasta tener un show de magia puramente infantil, solo me costó el conocer los trucos que hago, lo demás ya lo tenía hecho, y como dice KlilKlan, hay que tener más "educación infantil" que magia. La magia infantil no reside tanto en el truco que hagas, si no como lo haces(bueno, esto sirve para muchos casos). He visto magos con trucos y técnica 100 veces mejor que yo pero ante los niños son unos patatas. Yo hago trucos tan simples como el del libro mágico y me dura lo menos 1ominutos y con buen éxito y aún habiendolo visto ya algunos niños.

Lo que creo(más que creo confirmo) que le falta a muchos magos para hacer magía infantil(incluso ante cualquier público), es saber estar en un escenario, saber tratar a los niños, saber cuales son los objetivos en cada situación(si hacer el truco, divertir, enseñar magia, entretener,...), expresión corporal, energía, habla clara, captación de la atención, etc. y eso no te lo enseñan en las escuelas de magia, te  lo enseña la práctica y haberte dedicado(o hacer) otro tipo de espectáculos al público; teatro, humor, etc...

He dicho.

Auriga.

----------


## magomarcos

> ......Pero en lo que no estoy muy de acuerdo es en que es la más dificil de todas. ami no me resultó dificil, .........
> 
> Lo que creo(más que creo confirmo) que le falta a muchos magos para hacer magía infantil(incluso ante cualquier público), es saber estar en un escenario, saber tratar a los niños, saber cuales son los objetivos en cada situación(si hacer el truco, divertir, enseñar magia, entretener,...), expresión corporal, energía, habla clara, captación de la atención, etc. y eso no te lo enseñan en las escuelas de magia, te  lo enseña la práctica y haberte dedicado(o hacer) otro tipo de espectáculos al público; teatro, humor, etc...


Tu mismo te haz contestado, eso que le falta a muchos magos no se aprende en unos dias de practica, no es una tecnica que repites como un doble lift hasta que la sacas de maravilla, y una muy importante que un mayor si te equivocas no dice nada se calla, pero un niño en plena funcion te grita y te dice que sos un tramposo si se da cuenta de algo.

Ahi esta lo dificil de lamagia infantil.

----------

